# how do i build multiple tanks w/one filter sys



## danski (Jul 22, 2006)

like the pet stores do? i think it would be a neat project to try (if my wife would let me). so i was wondering how they make a multiple wall unit with one filter system or sump or whatever they use.i only know about hob and external filters.plans would be great.thanks..dan


----------



## EatTheGras (Oct 25, 2006)

AKVAzin
Here are some pictures. The page is not in english, but i think u can get the feeling how things should look...


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

There a few ways you can do it. It would depend on the size of the tanks you wanted to use and the area you wanted to put it in.

I did a basic style with some reef tanks.

There are a few draw backs though.

1. *Price!*

2. You are some what limited to what you can keep even though you have a number of seprate tanks. Cause not all fish like to live in the same conditions. Also at some fish stores they just have an under gravel filter in the tank and thats it even though they make it look like a number of conected tanks.

3. Spreding of disease and illness if you have all your tanks connected one tank goes south it can spred like wild fire. I wouldnt connect plant tanks to fish only tanks if that was an idea you wanted to do. But really that just me others might do it.

There a number of other problems there also depending on how you have your system set up.

But if you wanted to be fancey and do small plant/breeder tanks that could probley work for you. But you would want to have a quarantine tank for new fish befor you added them to the full system. Also if you wanted a wall unit for plants you will need a number of good fans to keep the heat under controll.

Like I sed depending on the size of the tanks used that would determine the size sump you would need and the other filters you would need.

If you have questions feel free to ask I have work with a couple diffrent conected systems.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

#3 could be solved easily, with a little $$, of course (back to #1). UV Sterilizers on the return lines should stop any diseases that could be carried in the water.

Jon


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

jon_the_newb said:


> #3 could be solved easily, with a little $$, of course (back to #1). UV Sterilizers on the return lines should stop any diseases that could be carried in the water.
> 
> Jon


Very true.

Still not 100% effective.

I have only put UV's on a couple tanks and that was a few years back. The problem we had was dialing in the flow rate. It might be a little diffrent now. But I wouldnt put the UV on the return unless thats the only space I had to put it. Probley the best thing to do would have the UV set up so thats the first filter all your water goes through befor going into the other media. That way there is a lot less change of any sort of infection or anything spreding into everything else in there.


----------

